# 3 new bottle calves.



## john in wa (Apr 7, 2010)

I picked up 3 new bottle calves. They look and act real healthy. they took the bottle  great. my question is i have been told by many people to mix 1 raw egg in with each bottle i give them. they say it will give them an extra boost. I have also been told this egg trick is a bad idea by others. i was told eggs carry salmonella. i have never tried the egg in the bottle trick. what do you think or have you ever tried this. these are really nice angus calves and i would like to get them off to a good start. 

thanks


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 7, 2010)

If the eggs are not cracked, it should not hurt them.  I am not sure if it would be a great help to them, but shouldn't hurt either.  Good luck on them.  The calf market has been pretty depressed here lately, but has picked up a lot in the past weeks when the big beef herds started calving.  When a cow loses her calf, the ranchers like to graft another calf onto the cow.  Lots of work, but at least the cow will earn her keep for the year.


----------



## john in wa (Apr 7, 2010)

The calves had a long trip to get here. one has scours today his stool is like water i gave him his bottle then waited about an hour and gave him some Calva Electrolytes. he sucked down about 2 1/2 pints. i will give him more around the noon hour.. he is still nice and strong and jumps right up for the bottle. i will keep him on the electrolytes  till his stool firms back up.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 7, 2010)

If one has scours, it's likely that the rest will get it too.  Give him some pepto bismol to help firm up his stools, and that will also help to prevent dehydration.


----------

